# Need help identifying bug



## Eric67101 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello all,

There are these bugs in my yard. When I just mowed recently, at least 30 jumped out onto my driveway. Do you know what they are? Are they harmful to my lawn?







Thanks,


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Field cricket
Edit: most of the time field crickets (vs mole crickets) are not that bad. When present in large numbers they can damage lawns. 
Million dollar question is what is considered large numbers. :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I know what that is. That is crappie bait, that's what that is!


----------

